
HN: Let's Try Something Cool - Add Your Spot On The Hacker News Map - jmarbach
http://jmarbach.com/hackernews
======
stingraycharles
Can't this information be derived from
<http://hackernewsers.com/pages/map.html> ?

~~~
ggchappell
That site appears to contain info only on people who have registered with it
(unless I'm missing something; _I_ don't seem to be there).

Also, despite the implication of the title, the OP is not interested in HN
users in general, only business founders and investors.

~~~
jmarbach
I intend to have as many HN users as possible contribute. I switched the
legend containing "Founder" with "Users" to make the markers more versatile. I
apologize for the confusion.

~~~
ggchappell
Ah, thanks for the clarification.

BTW, the _article_ still says

> My aim is to map out all of the founders in the Hacker News community,
> distinguished by four qualities: Tech founder, business founder,
> VC/investor, or a mix of the previous three.

That's going to scare away a few people. Change the first two appearances of
"founder" to "user"?

~~~
jmarbach
Yes, thank you for the correction. The mentions of "founder" have been edited.

------
Prospect
Really cool idea. I have a canvas printing company and we'll print pg's map
for free if you like.

~~~
darinpantley
If you do this, be sure to include a legend that explains what the colors
mean.

Also, if you can switch the {yellow-orange, orange-yellow} color scheme to
something more easily differentiable, that would be a nice touch too.

~~~
jmarbach
Agreed, a more differentiable color scheme would be nicer. In the next couple
days I will reach out to a couple designers seeing if they can emulate the
"Earth at Night" poster that I mentioned in my note.

------
lotharbot
Kind of disappointing that you want only founders and investors.

~~~
terinjokes
Yeah, I was going to star the map as a developer (or something similar), but I
guess we're not cool enough. HAHA. Maybe he'll update the options.

~~~
jmarbach
I can certainly add "Developer", I was just looking to keep it as simple as
possible with 4 options by filing developers under "tech". Would you still
like the options updated?

~~~
kd0amg
Not all who are in tech are founders. Also, I know a couple people who would
probably at first try to write themselves in as "Student." Maybe that fits
best alongside non-founder techs?

~~~
Locke1689
As a personal data point, I don't think I would mark myself as student even
though I am currently a student. (Open question) What do you think
differentiates a "student developer" from a "student?"

~~~
Zev
What do you spend more time on? Because, as someone doing both half-time,
there isn't enough time to be a full time dev (40+ hours/week) and a full-time
student (4-5 classes, 3-4 hours/per class in the classroom, maybe half of that
outside).

~~~
Fargren
Yes, there is enough time. I currently do 35 hours as a dev and 15-20 as a
student, and I think I could do 5 more hours of development. My social life
would probably suffer a lot, though, as I'd have to work or study more on
weekends.

And I have no idea whether I should say I'm a developer or a student whenever
I have to choose. I tend to go with student because finishing college is my
priority, but it's still an annoying question.

~~~
kd0amg
If "student" only takes you 15-20 hours per week, most probably wouldn't
consider it "full-time." When I was in undergrad, spending 15-20 hours per
week on school would mean about 0 hours spent studying.

------
ciupicri
By the way wouldn't be a good idea if our HN profile would have a location
field?

~~~
ecaradec
And a contact field, sometimes I wish I could talk with someone who commented
something I posted, but it's difficult to get in contact.

------
loring
I suppose one would need access to the HN server, but it would be cool to see
this sort of thing - <http://forums.digitalpoint.com/usermap.php>

------
pclark
Why can't i just give you my address and you locate it for me on the map?

~~~
baddox
You can. Click the Add button on the map.

------
DEinspanjer
This reminded me of some work Al MacDonald did a while back with Firefox
Downloads... <http://bocoup.com/misc/stats.moz/>

~~~
jmarbach
Wow, those are really neat animations displaying the download popularity!

------
auxbuss
Great idea. But please add options for others. It'd be great to meet like-
minded folk. (I seem to be alone in the UK at the moment, which is a little
worrying.)

~~~
jmarbach
Thanks! What options did you have in mind? To meet like-minded users in the
UK, I think stringraycharles provided a great resource.
<http://hackernewsers.com/pages/map.html>

~~~
jacquesm
You've got your Charles' mixed up.

That site is owned by phpnode. <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=phpnode>

I know they both have a link to their hackernewsers page, but phpnode is the
guy that built it.

------
jlgosse
When I first added myself to Ottawa, the only other person in Ottawa was
"hidden" under my marker, so it only showed jlgosse.

Maybe have multiple users in those markers?

------
phugoid
Someone planted a "Here be insane muslims" flag in Saudi Arabia. I don't have
permissions to remove it myself, so could you please?

------
noonespecial
I'm nomadic. I can haz API?

------
dzlobin
Who's this only other stranger next to me in sheepshead bay, brooklyn?

------
sandaru1
Russia and China has surprisingly low number of members. Any theories?

~~~
sp332
Time zones?

------
sliverstorm
Is anyone else giggling like a small girl at the way HN'ers, who are usually
privacy nuts (see: any discussion about Facebook), are freely giving away
their exact location?

~~~
jerf
Who says these are their exact location? I'm OK with giving away my city as
dedicated searching will let you figure it out anyhow, but I didn't give my
address. Dedicated searching will give you a decent chance at that anyhow
(though I've moved around a lot in the past few years and I've noticed online
address databases are _full_ of defunct entries).

------
barrydahlberg
It's lonely south of the equator.

------
vkdelta
404 error

------
stretchwithme
the url doesn't present anything for me

------
kingkawn
brooklyn, wadup

